
New CC0 Stock Photo Website - seekingnames
http://alana.io
======
linksbro
"New CC0 Stock Photo Website" with a member login and a /shopping cart/? And
you want my email address before I download a photo?

How about "New Stock Photo Website using CC0 photos to gain an audience,
impending expansion into the pay-for-stock-photos market"

Try these real sites that won't try to take your money:
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Main_Page)
[http://unsplash.com/](http://unsplash.com/)

~~~
seekingnames
Hi,

Sorry for confusion; we ask for emails because we send you a copy to that
email address. But you are correct; in the near future there will be a box
that lets people either download immediately or have it sent to email instead.

All images are currently free and the plan is for it to remain so. Regarding
the cart, that's a good point: its a hint on the additional features we have
planned for the future, some of which may require a small payment.

~~~
personjerry
Why would you send an email with the photo?

At best that's unnecessary and at worst that's shady.

By failing to deny the suspicions about payments and emails, you've only
served to confirm them.

~~~
seekingnames
Thanks for the feedback. The reason the email box is there is we built this on
Wordpress using Easy digital download and the plugin to offer the free
download is built with the email box. We hear you that it is more inconvenient
and will work on putting a pop up box that offers the choice for a free
instant download or send to email.

The site is very much a work in progress...in the meantime if you don't feel
comfortable putting your email in, perhaps you can wait for us to fix this and
come back at a later date. thanks again!

------
rw2
A lot of photos from unsplash, is this just an aggregator?

------
lholden
First thoughts in my head after seeing the title: "What's CC0? Some C
compiler? Why 0? Why are there stock photos of it"...

~~~
seekingnames
cc0 = creative common 0 which means its part of public domain. Here's an
explanation:
[https://creativecommons.org/about/cc0](https://creativecommons.org/about/cc0)

~~~
eatonphil
tldr; it is free to use for personal and commercial use without attribution
(per my understanding)

------
NameNickHN
This looks neat but the loading time needs improvement.

~~~
seekingnames
and I just wrote post about speed. How embarrassing....[http://alana.io/speed-
speed-and-more-speed/](http://alana.io/speed-speed-and-more-speed/)

